

Mt Gox Hacked - base698
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22026961

======
cobrabyte
"Hack attack?"

I wouldn't call a DDoS a 'hack.' You would think that BBC News could hire a
competent technology expert for these sorts of articles.

